# Big ear betta Genetics ?



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to breed dumbo ear, big ear, or Elephant ear whatever you call them. 

I have a male Salamander halfmoon plakat big ear. or something like that. I just got him he needs to recover a bit but is healthy and pretty. I have bred other fish in the past and have ALWAYS wanted to breed bettas but never did it. 

I am looking for a female. Here is the male I have I know he is not high quality but I think with the right female I could get some nice fish. 

What kind of female should I look for? 



I just got him so his fins need to heal up.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you have pics of him flaring? If you want to big ear fry, then you should find an Elephant Ear female (ee) or a female(Ee) that comes from an EE line since "big ears" are recessive.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Elephant ear is recessive... Unfortunately, after that, there is not much more documented about the gene. 

If you want ee fry, get an ee female. Even with that there is no guarantee you will end up with many ee fry, it all depends on the parents background.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks. I am going to look for a EE female for sure. I think it could be fun to see what happens.


----------



## xxRho (May 29, 2013)

Is it frowned upon to cross them with a normal betta (without "elephant ears")?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No, it's not frowned upon, but if it's your goal to get ee fry you will have more success with a ee female.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

this is the best I could get of him Flaring



I will wait till I find just the right female.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

His finnage isnt very good either. Id use a nice broad dorsaled girl with a nice compact anal, sharp edges and 4 rays and also smoothen out the topline of his. A lot of ee have bad form and finnage due to the fact that they are only being bred for large pectorals and all other features are ignored. So if I were you Id try and create an ee who has good form. 
If you want ee in F1 find an ee girl but if you want to work on fin and form Id find a nicely bred hmpk girl and get ee back in F2


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for that advise. It would be a interesting project to try and breed a few generation to get some quality bettas EE bettas. 
thanks


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I found a nice female on aqua bid she Is in Thailand I am kind of scared of getting a fish from Thailand. The breeder ships to a "transported" here in the states then that transported ships to me. Sounds like a lot of travling. 

If I could make $60 off of selling fry then the female will pay for her self. Not sure if I am really to pull the trigger. 

Here is the female I want. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372090202


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Her fins are raggy especially her dorsal. She could help you create a ct ee though lol. But yeah shell give you EE if thats your main goal


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is The females brother. This Male is from the same batch of fry this female is from. You get what I am saying.


----------

